# Hi Leute Kaufentscheidung



## Denaro (28. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

würd mir gerne ein Enduro oder ein AM (Trek,Giant oder Bergamont 2000-3000)zu legen weiß aber nicht wo ich kaufen soll .
Im Raum Buchen (Odenwald) gibt´s irgent wie keine ordentliche Läden.
Wo Kauft ihr eure Räder?? Ich würd auch ein paar Kilometer fahren.

Danke würd mich über eure Antworten freuen.

Gruß Denaro


----------



## L+M (28. April 2011)

Marion in Amorbach (Trek, Bergamont, Focus, BMC...........)

Benno in Waldstetten (Cube+Merida)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denaro (29. April 2011)

Danke für die ersten Vorschläge,
werd da mal am we hinfahren is ja nicht weit .

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden Gruß


----------



## BigRed (29. April 2011)

Ich kann auch nur die Marion empfehlen, ist kompetent, fährt selbst auch die Bikes, die sie dir verkaufen will und hat generell eine ehrliche Meinung, sie schwätzt Dir nix Unnützes auf.  Viel Spass dort.

Grüßle  BigRed


----------



## Denaro (30. April 2011)

Also,
  ich war gestern in Amorbach und muss sagen der Laden ist schon super die Beratung war auch erstklassig.
Habe mir das Trek Remedy 8 angeschaut ist schon ein Super Bike. Was haltet ihr vom Remedy?
  Gruß Denaro


----------



## Brickowski (1. Mai 2011)

Für die Gegend um MIL und Amorbach etc ist das Remedy absolut perfekt und sicher eine super Wahl.


----------



## Denaro (1. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jmd noch sagen, ob die Talas-Federgabel im Gegensatz zur Float unbedingt erforderlich ist sowie die Möglichkeit einer Kettenführung? Habe mir noch ein Spezialized Stumpstumper angeschaut, die diese Features nicht haben.


----------



## Denaro (5. Mai 2011)

wer hat eigentlich eine Kettenführung an seinem Bike?


----------



## Denaro (21. Mai 2011)

so Leute ich habe es getan bin nun stolzer Besitzer von einem Trek Remedy 8 (aus Amorbach) ,der Laden ist super.
  [FONT="]Bilder folgen 
[/FONT]


----------



## Mätz__ (27. Mai 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Bin auch am überlegen mich mit dem Remedy 8 auszustatten.
189cm ->22zoll  meinte der händler. Geht das klar?
Wäre schön wenn du mal nen kleinen bericht zu dem bike abgeben könntest!
gruß


----------



## Denaro (28. Mai 2011)

Bei einer Größe von 1,85 m und Schrittgröße von 0,88 m habe ich ein 19,5" und bin vollendst zufrieden. Ich habs lieber kompakter und agiler. Ein größerer Rahmen soll dann laufruhiger sein. Das Wichtigste ist aber dass man sich auf dem Rad wohl fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (5. Juni 2011)

Mätz schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!
> Bin auch am überlegen mich mit dem Remedy 8 auszustatten.
> 189cm ->22zoll  meinte der händler. Geht das klar?
> Wäre schön wenn du mal nen kleinen bericht zu dem bike abgeben könntest!
> gruß




Hallo Mätz,

tue dir einen Gefallen: fahr das Rad! Den Vorschlag deines Händlers halte ich schon für fahrlässig Ich glaube, daß ein 22" Rad mindestens eine Nummer zu groß ist -> 22" entsprechen 640mm Oberrohrlänge 


Grüße


----------



## Mätz__ (5. Juni 2011)

danke!
Hab gerade den Zettel mit seiner Notiz wiedergefunden. 20" steht drauf...
jetzt gibbet das Trek ja nur in 19,5 und 21,5"
Irgendwo in so einer größen-Schrittlängen Tabelle bin ich genau zwischen 20 und 22"... eigentlich wäre son 21" Rahmen nich verkehrt....
klar, fahren werde ich es auf jedenfall.
Bin kein Freund von Internetkauf bei sowas. So ein BIke ungesehen zu kaufen, kann man glaube ich nur, wenn man schon auf einigen bikes gesessen hat und genau weiss, was man braucht.


----------

